# Need new headphones! Sound or Durability?



## BURTONRYDER (Aug 9, 2013)

*Headphones Question: Durability or Sound*

Hey I'm looking to get a new pair of headphones. Should I focus on the *durability* or the *quality of sound?* Last season I used a pair of smokin buds, but they broke, and sounded horrible. :huh::huh:

Please let me know!!!


----------



## BURTONRYDER (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey I'm looking to get a new pair of headphones. Should I focus on the *durability* or the *quality of sound.* Last season I used a pair of smokin buds on the mountain, but they broke, and sounded horrible. :huh::huh: Looking to get over ear ones to keep my ears warm, but Let me know whatever. 

Please let me know!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't spend much on headphones to use for riding. Chances are high they're gonna get fucked up. Wires yanked out, broken, drenched, etc.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Personally I wouldn't spend much on headphones to use for riding. Chances are high they're gonna get fucked up. Wires yanked out, broken, drenched, etc.


I concur. I'd rather own a few cheap headphones that don't sound terrible then 1 expensive pair that may sound better if I wasn't going various speeds down a mtn.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Do you want buds or over the head headphones?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I use some cheap skull candy head phones with my helmet and a nicer beats cord from my iPod to plug in. I have replaced the headphones twice but it was like 10 dollars each time. Why would I spend 200 dollars on headphones and not spend it on boots, bindings or a board instead?


----------



## Krazy (Jul 23, 2013)

readimag said:


> I use some cheap skull candy head phones with my helmet and a nicer beats cord from my iPod to plug in. I have replaced the headphones twice but it was like 10 dollars each time. Why would I spend 200 dollars on headphones and not spend it on boots, bindings or a board instead?


Yeah.but Phillps/O'Neill collab headphones are killer for boarding.Sound great doen't break and even helmet compatible.Can be used besides boarding too.Frends Alli and Kicker HP201 are good too.Highly reccomended


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

Skull Candy Cassette... Good sound


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Krazy said:


> Yeah.but Phillps/O'Neill collab headphones are killer for boarding.Sound great doen't break and even helmet compatible.Can be used besides boarding too.Frends Alli and Kicker HP201 are good too.Highly reccomended


The headband on those Philips/O'Neils sucks ass. I had them and it broke with the quickness.


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah I had some too.. They are too big and bulky


----------



## Coltsman88 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Idea*

Get Beats by Dr.Dre. They are very cheap and have the best sound quality in my opinion.


----------



## TopThriller (Oct 2, 2012)

Coltsman88 said:


> Get Beats by Dr.Dre. They are very cheap and have the best sound quality in my opinion.


If your talking about the big over the ear ones....No. Those will fall off and break in a heartbeat. And the earbuds stick out of your ears too much.

Try JVC XX Xplosives. There $15 online and have sounds quality comparable to $100 headphones. Amazing bass. Try em out.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

My K2 Rant Pro audio helmet has built in speakers and aux plug in the back of the helmet. It's super comfy and versatile. Versatile meaning its many helpful benefits. 

Clip on the back holds my goggles.
Aux plug in the back allows for easy disconnect without damaging hardware.
Stays dry in the pow due to the shell.
Protects the most important part of the body.
Soft liner, comfy and warm.

and the speakers being in the helmet keeps them on your head instead of being slung off from hard landings or wipe outs.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

TopThriller said:


> If your talking about the big over the ear ones....No. Those will fall off and break in a heartbeat. And the earbuds stick out of your ears too much.
> 
> Try JVC XX Xplosives. There $15 online and have sounds quality comparable to $100 headphones. Amazing bass. Try em out.


Dude had to be trolling about the Beats.

x2 on the JVCs. Those are my beat around headphones. Ultrasone HFI-580s for everything else.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My whole family rides with helmets. Son uses whatever buds skull candy sends us for free. My wife and I use the skull candy speakers that go in the ear pads of the helmet, home brew kit.... They are like $7-8. They last a full season of 100-150 days riding, the buds and the speakers.


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

I switched to some bluetooth outdoor technology headphones last season. No cords is soooo nice. I recommend them a milli


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

blz1 said:


> I switched to some bluetooth outdoor technology headphones last season. No cords is soooo nice. I recommend them a milli


Only problem with Bluetooth is that it kills the battery too fast. I typically ride 5-7 hours a day and my phone dies in 2.5 hours with Bluetooth. It lasts all day and through the night at work using a cord.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Gotta love the successfulness of marketing for beats headphones. Those things are notoriously the biggest pieces of shit for the price.
You're boarding.... i use Skullcandy ink'd w/ mic in case someone calls me


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Argo said:


> Only problem with Bluetooth is that it kills the battery too fast.


 Yeah I'm sure battery life would be a problem for some on long days. I've found airplane mode works for me on fullies and I still have a lot of battery for the ride home.

I'm sure they are not for every1. Some diehards still rock walkmans, and that's cool too. I'm just saying that having no cords is fucking glorious imo.

My issue with them was that It was too cold @ around -35ºC and the headphones would shutdown when I tried to wear them outside my touque.


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

BURTONRYDER said:


> Hey I'm looking to get a new pair of headphones. Should I focus on the *durability* or the *quality of sound?* Last season I used a pair of smokin buds, but they broke, and sounded horrible. :huh::huh:
> 
> Please let me know!!!


I rode last season with a pair of outdoor technology dj slims. You won't be able to wear them with a helmet but otherwise for the price they are awesome. they are extremely lightweight, bluetooth, make/receive phone calls, controls are simple and useable with gloves on and the sound quality is pretty damn good. I wear them over my beanie but under my googles....kept them on for all but the nastiest slams.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

wow, no one has mentioned the kicker hp201. those headphones are slim, slick, ad embody legendary licker bass in a sports-oriented package. the awesome thing about these are that the cord is made of kevlar, and it still is relatively cheap. 

used by horgmo and jossi wells.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I got a pair of these this summer for mountain biking. I like to be able to hear my surroundings.

The sound quality is Ok, kinda lacking in bass response. However I could hear what is going on around me. If I had them up loud, I am sure other people could hear them, but they did the job.

Open Ear Sport Headphones with Mic| AfterShokz Sportz M2 with Mic


----------



## Webs (Oct 14, 2013)

Tons of good earbuds you can get for $20 or less.

For the people with battery issues either with a phone or bluetooth that uses micro usb, this is amazing.

AnkerSlim 3200mAh Portable Power Bank

Its got me out of binds quite a few times is very compact.


----------



## redfox (Aug 19, 2012)

*Outdoor Technology Adapt?*

Has anyone used the Outdoor Technology Bluetooth Adapter before? I'm wondering how good the mic is for answering the phone and if it's fairly durable.

Adapt Bluetooth Headphone Adapter - OutdoorTechnology.com

I have the skullcandy drop-ins in my helmet which get the job done but I'm not liking the button/mic thing that came with them.


----------



## Poop (Dec 9, 2013)

if you want earbuds get skullcandies fix


----------



## KEL52 (Nov 7, 2014)

spam removed by moderator


----------

